# 2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R



## Reid (May 1, 2004)

Here's a pic of my ride, no mods...not yet .

http://www.pbase.com/image/28759871


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Clean! What do you have planned?


----------



## Reid (May 1, 2004)

Probably some kind of air intake once I read up a little more about it, I know NOTHING about this stuff. 

Want to hear something funny? Well, I build cars at Toyota (bad word I know ), but I work in the bodyweld department, so I know nothing about the powertrain, my job is mainly doing spot welds on the package tray and sidemembers of the Camry.


----------

